# [SOLVED] Belkin Set Up Problem



## Njapan (Mar 4, 2011)

So, I got a wireless router for Christmas awhile ago and tried to set it up back then but ran into an error and gave up. Now since I have new ds and iPod Touch I really would like to get this router set up ASAP. I keep running into the same problem. I'm trying to hook up a Belkin F7D5301 v1 wireless router to my Embarq (now Centurylink) 660 Series Modem. I connect an ethernet cable into the back of my computer into the Wired 1 Slot of the router and one ethernet cable from my modem into the modem slot of my router. Then I go through the belkin setup cd that came with the router. Everything goes fine I guess until after it tells me to unplug the modem for 15 seconds, then I do that and then I click next. Then it tells me to unplug the router for 15 seconds and then I click next. Then it gives a loading circle and some random things saying that it's trying to get the modem and router on the same page and some other stuff like it's performing "connection kung-fu" and this goes on for like 5-10 minutes or so and then it asks me for my IP Address, Subnet Mask, Primary DNS, and the Default gateway. I go into run in my start settings and type in cmd. Then when that command window opens and it shows me those things I put those into the set up window. Then I click next and it loads for awhile then it stays at the same page with the info I put in but now the next button is greyed out and I can't click on it. 

Could I get some help please and thank you.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Belkin Set Up Problem*

Hi Njapan - Welcome to TSF,

There's no need for you to use the Belkin CD to setup your wireless router. Follow this step by step guide to setup your Belkin router and get your wireless network configured. This is not the same router as yours but it's similar.

Please post an update.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Belkin Set Up Problem*

If 2xg's advise doesn't work, make sure you didn't get an N router for a G connection or the other way around. I know that from experience. :grin:


----------



## Njapan (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Belkin Set Up Problem*

I followed the steps you linked me 2xg, but when I went to the 192.168.2.1 page the difference I could see from the pictures step and my page was that under Internet Settings it listed my Ip Address, Subnet Mask, and the other things were listed as 0.0.0.0, and from the instructions you linked, even though a small picture I could tell that their settings were not 0.0.0.0, but I went on with the steps and followed them and the only difference is that on step 6 for setting up the security it says Encryption Technique AES is grayed out on the steps, but mine is it and upon completing the steps my router still showed a solid orange light and remained unconnected to the internet. I don't know why it's listing my settings as 0.0.0.0, but I feel that is the problem?


Also, thank you for the welcome.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Belkin Set Up Problem*

Verify that all the network cables are plugged in correctly to the right Port.
From your Modem, the network cable need to be plugged in to the router's WAN or Internet Port. Your computer can be wired to the LAN Port of your router.

Remove the Network Security for now from the router, when you established a solid wireless connection then you may secure your network.

Power Cycle your devices if above is confirmed.


----------



## Njapan (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Belkin Set Up Problem*

Thanks for all the help, I ended up finding this guide : How to setup a Belkin Wireless Router with EMBARQ or CenturyLink 660 Series DSL Modem | eHow.com
and that got me hooked up.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Belkin Set Up Problem*

We're glad that you have everything straightened out.


----------

